# Sajica...



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Got my hands on 8 young sajica today for free, I was wondering if they're plant friendly or not? I would like to put them into a 75 gallon planted tank I have in place of some more peaceful South Americans, but not if they're just going to tear the thing up.


----------



## AU Chief (Jun 20, 2007)

Sweet deal! I'd love to have some Sajica. I'm sorry I can't help with your questions though.


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

I don't think they will actually bother plants but when mine breed the sure do dig alot so they may dig some plants up.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Well I removed some of the foreground plantation and left in some of the stronger rooted plants in my tank - as well as a few anubias species.

The Sajica are currently .5"-2" in size so I think I've got some time.

I'm wondering when these fish start to show their adult coloration, and how you discern males from females?

Currently they all look like deep black convicts, with blue eyes and a deep red hue in their fins.


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

With my pair the male is about 3.5" and the female 2.5". He is deeper bodied than her and is already showing the beginnings of a nuchal hump. He also has longer trailers on his fins. But there is a difference in the coloration of their fins. His are a maroon color while hers are yellow. Females also have a black spot on their dorsal fins.


----------



## Bluekiller82 (Nov 16, 2006)

Cant help with your questions but would love to see some pics.


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

I can post pics of mine to see if that helps you sex yours at all:
Male:

























Female:


----------



## Natalie (Jun 11, 2007)

Beautiful Sajica! I'm on the hunt for some at the ACA convention this weekend.


----------



## Tongue33 (Sep 17, 2007)

awesome... One of mine is just over an inch and has nice yellow fins...


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Males have red

and Females have yellow

Here is some pics of my old pair!









Male









The Pair









Female

Nice Sajica Shef! :thumb:


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

Thanks. I almost had to get rid of them during my downsize but was able to keep them and am very glad about that.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow! I would never get rid of them and I am the same way with my Salvini! Nothing would stop me having them! Thank goodness you didn't get rid of them! That would have been upsetting! :thumb:


----------

